# WTTF Mathews Z7 Extreme 28" LH Cam



## donnyodell (May 6, 2011)

Hi. Brand new user. Am looking at a LH Z7 Exteme, but has 30" CAM. Would need a 28" LH CAM. Anybody have a 28" LH Z7 Extreme CAM they might want to trade for a 30" LH one? Thanks.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome. There is a spot in the classifieds section for wanted to trade, and wanted to buy inquiries. You will have much better luck posting this over there.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

donnyodell.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## pgaffney (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to AT! This is a great site for anyone interested in archery or hunting in general. If I can ever assist you in the area of whitetails let me know. Enjoy!:smile:


----------

